# Windows 7 Gaming Compatibility ?



## Polarman (Jul 23, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, for those who are running Windows 7 (whatever build). Do you have any trouble running certain games? How about those oldies?

For my part, i'm using Vista 32bit and all my games (New, Old and Ancient) all work fine.

Does the same rule apply in Windows 7 ?

Anyone wants to start a list?


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jul 23, 2009)

I simply can't believe how well Crysis x64 runs on Windows 7 64 bit and DX10.  I still had it stuck in my head that DX10 was a performance killer (and perhaps it still is with some games) but man it ran better than it did in 32 bit XP DX9!  I've only played a few other games like Bioshock in DX10 and it seems to run just as good as it did in XP DX9.  I don't know about older games but I think 7 handles older programs in general better than Vista because it uses VM for DOS and 9X does it not?


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jul 23, 2009)

I run windows 7 64 bit build 7100

Every game I've run so far runs fine   The oldest I've run is roller coaster tycoon. ran fine, but then again, thats not really a tough game to run, even during its day.  But yeah, you should be fine.


----------



## Pyeti (Jul 23, 2009)

The only problems i've encountered have been because of 64bit with some older games but apart from that everything ive tried has run perfect


----------



## Kursah (Jul 23, 2009)

I've used 7 Beta 7000 and RC 7100. Here are some notes:

*CoD4* - _SP ran great, same as Vista! MP ran great till PB kicked me for not knowing my OS...thanks evenbalance._
*BF2142* - _Again ran great, same as Vista, till PB...see above_
*BF2* - _Same as 2142_
*World in Conflict* - _No issues, no noticable change in performance ran great on Vista too._
*Bioshock* - _same as above_
*Unreal Tournament III demo* - _same as above._
*Far Cry 2* - _Ran great, seemed smoother than on Vista at least in DX10 mode, never tried 9 mode, iirc this has PB issues too..but I could be wrong there._
*Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War II* - _Ran great, same performance as Vista for me. No issues._
*NFS: Pro Street* - _Same as Vista, ran great. Didn't try online._
*Freespace 2 + open source + mods* - U_mm...this game doesn't even need my card's power in 2D mode lol. Same as Vista, ran great._
*Evochron: Legends* - _Same as Vista, ran great, no issues, mp was solid._
*Frontlines: Fuel of War* - _At the time I played and possibly related to drivers this game had issues in 7...the performance would start out to be great, but would slowly degrade to about 15FPS then every once in a while shoot up to about 25-30 then back down...but it would start in the 70-80 range where it usually ran under Vista. Between that and the PB issues, pass...this game is fun with a clan, but there's too many issues to keep enjoying it long term imo._
*Burnout: Paradise* - _Same as Vista, ran great, no issues._

There were some others I have since removed due to rarely playing them, but those are the ones I had experience with playing in 7 x64, currently running Vista x64 Sp2 though. PB blows, but unfortunately a few of the games it's anchored to I love to play.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jul 23, 2009)

From what Im hearing and observed PB is causing problems due to the fact they are saying they will not update the code until Windows 7 is officially released, some people have no issues with it and others cant play mp in some games because of it who knows.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2009)

Oldest game Ive run on my Win7 7100 is Call Of Duty United Offense. gotta set it in compatiblity mode to XP or Vista otherwise it wont work though.

why did i reinstall the game & play it you ask? I wanted to re-live the glory days when i could get in a jeep & run someone over. first time ive picked it up since i stopped playing it at the end of 2005, they dont make games like they use to - Huge maps & vehicles you use to get from A to B


----------



## Sonido (Jul 23, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those who are running Windows 7 (whatever build). Do you have any trouble running certain games? How about those oldies?
> 
> For my part, i'm using Vista 32bit and all my games (New, Old and Ancient) all work fine.
> 
> ...



If it runs on Vista, it will run on 7.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone had any trouble playing F.E.A.R. or Half-Life2 on Win7 RC?


----------



## Creatre (Jul 23, 2009)

Any reviews that have fps and testing between the Windows 7 and Vista performance? We can all talk about how similar but would like to know hard facts.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Anything I have tried has worked fine: Age of Empires 3, WoW, Mass Effect, BF 2, LOTRO, and quiet a few others.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 23, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Has anyone had any trouble playing F.E.A.R. or Half-Life2 on Win7 RC?



I installed FEAR a couple of days ago as it happens!

I installed and ran under XP compatability mode, and can confirm it runs better than with Vista 64. In the performance test with everything maxed I get 215 FPS Average at 1920x1080. On Vista I "only" get around 190 Av, LOL.

As a sidenote, when I first tried FEAR on Vista performance was great at first, but it would slow to a crawl after a few minutes. Thats why I run it in compatability mode now.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 23, 2009)

all I have tried up to now work fine!
COD2, COD4, COD5, PES'09, Oblivion, Mass effect, Prototype, Far Cry 2...
have not tested any older games, though! I might just install some of them, just to see what will work...

no problems.... btw, I had to put Company of Heroes in vista 64 sp2 compatibility mode! and works fine!

I used ati 9.5 drivers.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those who are running Windows 7 (whatever build). Do you have any trouble running certain games? How about those oldies?
> 
> For my part, i'm using Vista 32bit and all my games (New, Old and Ancient) all work fine.
> 
> ...



if it works in vista, it works in 7. They maintained compatibility in every way, with vista.


----------



## Easo (Jul 23, 2009)

Every game worked for me.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 23, 2009)

Any game with punkbuster doesn't work. Good thing I know of a few non-PB CoD4 servers


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Any game with punkbuster doesn't work. Good thing I know of a few non-PB CoD4 servers



the games work, SOME games have issues with their version of punkbuster. I know CoD 4 works, and 5/WaW doesnt. (or the other way around, i'm a little hazy)

Anyway, thats punkbusters fault. it'll get updated soon enough.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 23, 2009)

Crysis is the only game which wont work instantly, I have to run it in Vista Compatibility mode.

Then there is BioShocks infamous sound issue, but thats no different from Vista, I just enable Stereo Mix and it works.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2009)

I put the apparent win7 rtm on last night,so i will report if i find any games that dont work.


----------



## LeChuckle (Jul 24, 2009)

it seems ive gained some fps after getting win7 (from vista) and catalyst 9.7 in Arma2. 

my maploading times in BF2 are really slow now for some reason :&


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 24, 2009)

runs much better than xp suprisingly on my rig i cant explain it, anyway ive tried dow2 all the steam based games they work without a hitch tho dow2 had an issue that was driver related and now fixed same as with the cod series bf2/2142 work tho punk buster can be a pain on the BF games now and again.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 24, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Crysis is the only game which wont work instantly, I have to run it in Vista Compatibility mode.
> 
> Then there is BioShocks infamous sound issue, but thats no different from Vista, I just enable Stereo Mix and it works.



Thats strange Alex, Crysis runs fine for me on 7 without any compatability mode...


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 24, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Thats strange Alex, Crysis runs fine for me on 7 without any compatability mode...



Without compat mode it just crashes instantly 

Unless its the NO-DVD fix Im using. (I own a legit copy FYI, but I hate having to put the disc in for CD checks)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 24, 2009)

In my experience, I has problems running GTA:SA, Burnout Paradise, and Mirror's Edge (all non-steam versions).



mikek75 said:


> Thats strange Alex, Crysis runs fine for me on 7 without any compatability mode...


Same here.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2009)

it might be related to the build he's on.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

The only games that i have problems with are TDU it crashes at random but its a buggy game and Need for speed under ground 2 won't run at all.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 27, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> I installed FEAR a couple of days ago as it happens!
> 
> I installed and ran under XP compatability mode, and can confirm it runs better than with Vista 64. In the performance test with everything maxed I get 215 FPS Average at 1920x1080. On Vista I "only" get around 190 Av, LOL.
> 
> As a sidenote, when I first tried FEAR on Vista performance was great at first, but it would slow to a crawl after a few minutes. Thats why I run it in compatability mode now.



So is XP Compatibility Mode the same as "Windows XP Mode Beta"? ..or is this compatibility mode one of the features on Windows 7?


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 27, 2009)

I've never heard of "Windows XP Mode Beta". Just the usual right click, Properties, Compatability, XP Service Pack 2 (or 3 if in Windows 7).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2009)

compatibility mode just tells the program "i am an XP operating system, i run NT5.0" and so on, or in the case of a known incompatible program, they add in workarounds.

The virtual PC beta for XP, actually runs a virtual machine. Programs that will ONLY run in XP, will run as if they were on XP - because technically, it is.

Its no different to running VMware, except MS have made it more transparent - it LOOKS like you're running it in 7, as opposed to running it in a virtual machine window.


----------

